# Algarve Animal Shelter Closing



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all. If you visit Dogs at Goldra it is finally getting posts of _most_ of the dogs in need of homes before May 25 when the shelter is to close. Also puppies, but we are trying to keep the puppies at either kennels or fosters. Please have a look and help, adopt or foster if you can. Photos of Jasper, small 1 year old male and Mia large 2 year old female. Thanks.


----------

